# 2011 Centaur and Veloce, and new Power Torque System



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

based upon announcement from Campagnolo:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/06/campagnolos-new-10-speed-groupsets-and.html


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I also saw this announcement at the Campy site. I would love to know which of these new components are problematic or not up to Campy standards. 

I am not saying that they are, but the Escape fiasco is still very fresh in my mind and I no longer have faith that Campy is always making quality.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Any word on pricepoint?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

sounds like escape to me................

"The Centaur™ Ergopower™ controls feature the Power Shift System™ mechanism, which makes it possible to move the chain by three sprockets in downshifting and one in upshifting.
Two lever versions are available: in black aluminium or in carbon fibre with core in light alloy."

"Power Torque" looks to be a functional copy of the Truvative system, which is a good system.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> "Power Torque" looks to be a functional copy of the Truvative system, which is a good system.


that was my first impression.:idea: 

The more I read what they're doing in the 10-speed range, the more I feel like I got the final batch of "good Centaur stuff".

2006 skeleton brakes; UltraTorque Centaur crank, one alloy and one carbon; 09 UltraShift levers in alloy (try finding those), even though cable routing/friction was problematic. It looks like it's almost not even considering Centaur anymore, you'd might as well save the $$$ and get Veloce.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

jpdigital said:


> that was my first impression.:idea:
> 
> The more I read what they're doing in the 10-speed range, the more I feel like I got the batch of "good Centaur stuff".
> 
> 2006 skeleton brakes; UltraTorque Centaur crank, one alloy and one carbon; 09 UltraShift levers in alloy (try finding those), even though cable routing/friction was problematic. It looks like it's almost not even considering Centaur anymore, you'd might as well save the $$$ and get Veloce.


Agree. I think you mean 2007 brakes. I got a 2007 group set which is OK and had the skeleton brakes except for the escape levers. then got a 2009 alloy lever set because it matched and then changed out some internals to improve the feel.










Looks like 2010 is going to be the last of the good 10 spd shifters.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> Looks like 2010 is going to be the last of the good 10 spd shifters.


Looks like you're right.


----------

